# Inherited a Moulton Mini Automatic circa 1970.



## Cyclopathic (1 May 2011)

As far as I can tell its original. Haven't got camera at the moment so no pics. It has tiny 17'' wheels I think, possibly smaller. It has dual suspesion with the patented rubber sanwhich affair at the back and it has a Torpedo dual speed hub operated by a quick back pedal. Not to be mixed up with a mor sustained backpedal to engage the brake.

Any ideas about how to proceed with restoration welcome. Whether to go all out for original or to use as many new parts as I can and if so which parts. 

Is it worth even doing up or should I sell it as is to an enthusiast for these if indeed they exist.

All ideas gratefully recieved.


----------



## palinurus (1 May 2011)

Sounds like a good project if you want it, and yes- there are Moulton enthusiasts who'd be interested in it. A bit of Googling should bring up some interesting stuff.


----------



## Hilldodger (1 May 2011)

We've got several Moultons hanging up in the roof..............................


----------



## Cyclopathic (1 May 2011)

Hilldodger said:


> We've got several Moultons hanging up in the roof..............................




Excelent. I'll have to have a look and see if I get any ideas about which direction to go in. I'd never heard of them until a few months ago and was just surprised by the look and inovation. I'm surprised that Moulton isn't as famous as Isigonis. I've googled him and he seems to be a very innovative chap. There's a very nice bus that he designed as well but looking at it I can't see how you are supposed to pedal it.


----------



## Zoiders (13 May 2011)

Cyclopathic said:


> Excelent. I'll have to have a look and see if I get any ideas about which direction to go in. I'd never heard of them until a few months ago and was just surprised by the look and inovation. I'm surprised that Moulton isn't as famous as Isigonis. I've googled him and he seems to be a very innovative chap. There's a very nice bus that he designed as well but looking at it I can't see how you are supposed to pedal it.


Not as famous!

Isigonis who?

The cheek of it!

He did the suspension on the original Mini(car) as well, which is in part where the Moulton suspension design comes from.


----------



## Davidc (13 May 2011)

The Moulton factory was in Bradford-on-Avon in Wiltshire. I visited it in the early 70s and was amazed at both how small it was and how disorganised it seemed. I've often wondered what would have happened if the inovation and originality had been married to German or Japanese production methods.


----------



## Zoiders (13 May 2011)

I will have you know I have done some of my best work in a small and disorganised bike workshop.

Clean production lines are creepy.


----------



## Arch (19 May 2011)

Zoiders said:


> I will have you know I have done some of my best work in a small and disorganised bike workshop.
> 
> Clean production lines are creepy.



Oh, it's not a proper workshop unless you reach out for a 10mm spanner without looking, and end up with a clothes peg or a slice of toast.

Cyclopathic, have a look at the Moulton club website for info and contacts.

http://www.moultoneers.info/


----------



## bobg (11 Aug 2011)

Davidc said:


> The Moulton factory was in Bradford-on-Avon in Wiltshire. I visited it in the early 70s and was amazed at both how small it was and how disorganised it seemed. I've often wondered what would have happened if the inovation and originality had been married to German or Japanese production methods.



Production moved to Kirkby on Merseyside at one stage. You always know when you have one of those because nothing was greased during assembly any you need a 14lb hammer to remove the rear suspension.... Good luck with the restoration, they're great fun to ride but a bit more difficult than most bikes to dismantle /reassemble because of the quirky front and rear suspension.


----------

